# Gtx 670 vbios



## cgentil (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi folks,

I want to know if my VBIOS of my GTX 670 is legacy or UEFI, how I can?

Default is legacy, right? and to put UEFI is just install this, right?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/vga/ASUS_VGA_UEFI_VBIOS_Update.zip

https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX670DC2T2GD5/#support_Download_30

It's GTX 670 2GB TOP.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

Welcome to TPU

Links are broken! [Edit the OP]

nb: list Make and Model of the exact GTX 670 [Edit the OP]

Note: link to page not to downloads

*Edit the Opening Post*
Example:



*Note:* once the vbios image has been flashed to UEFI there is no going back, [will be unable to flash legacy] so unless it is required for a fix, it may not be wise.

Quote:
"ASUS VGA Card UEFI VBIOS update tool
1. This tool only support ASUS MB with UEFI BIOS.
2. Update your ASUS VGA card's VBIOS from legacy VBIOS to UEFI VBIOS.
3. The tool can only be used under Vista, Win7, Win8.
*4. The update processing is irreversible.* (You cannot use legacy VBIOS any longer).
5. The old legacy VBIOS update on our website cannot be used any longer." 

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## cgentil (Jun 30, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to TPU
> 
> ...



Thank you Law, so how can I check if I have legacy (default) or UEFI, there's any thing to I see I've legacy BIOS?

EDIT: Anyone clarify me, this Version 1110
Description	ASUS VGA Card UEFI VBIOS update tool
1. This tool only support ASUS MB with UEFI BIOS.
2. Update your ASUS VGA card's VBIOS from legacy VBIOS to UEFI VBIOS.
3. The tool can only be used under Vista, Win7, Win8.
4. The update processing is irreversible.(You cannot use legacy VBIOS any longer).
5. The old legacy VBIOS update on our website cannot be used any longer.

Is new BIOS version, right?


----------



## Law-II (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

Download GPU-Z here; & run GPU-Z
Example in Source here

*Note:* If you decide to sell the vga card at a later date; will have to declare the card is flashed to UEFI

atb

Law-II


----------



## cgentil (Jun 30, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> Download GPU-Z here; & run GPU-Z
> Example in Source here
> ...



Law, check:






Is my VGA flashed UEFI or it's default legacy as comes from nVidia?


----------



## Law-II (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

As far as I can assertain the default vbios shipped with the card is 80.04.19.00.2B
Source - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/120233/asus-gtx670-2048-120426.html

atb

Law-II


----------



## cgentil (Jun 30, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as I can assertain the default vbios shipped with the card is 80.04.19.00.2B
> Source - http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/120233/asus-gtx670-2048-120426.html
> ...



So it means my card is UEFI??


----------



## cgentil (Jun 30, 2013)

I was checking in AIDA64.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2013)

No I don't think it is, just googled your bios version.

Look here this is relevant to your card-
http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-28214.html?


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

tigger said:


> No I don't think it is, just googled your bios version.



Can't find... Also can't find which is UEFI BIOS version.

Btw if my VGA were UEFI shouldn't be a UEFI folder into ASUS folder in programsx64?

There's:


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

tigger said:


> No I don't think it is, just googled your bios version.
> 
> Look here this is relevant to your card-
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-28214.html?



There's:

http://gyazo.com/c1d2d1fad4f1195a3e7bd4d9700b9747.png


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2013)

cgentil said:


> Can't find... Also can't find which is UEFI BIOS version.
> 
> There's:
> 
> http://gyazo.com/c1d2d1fad4f1195a3e7bd4d9700b9747.png



According to what thomas@asus said on that forum, I dont think there is one yet, not sure though.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi



cgentil said:


> So it means my card is UEFI??



No,

Read Here First 

UEFI bios version is 80.04.5C.00.04
Source

atb

Law-II


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!

Thank you very much!

So this version:

http://gyazo.com/c1d2d1fad4f1195a3e7bd4d9700b9747.png

Is legacy (default version), if I sell my VGA I don't have to worry about UEFI, right?


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

So my VBIOS version is default from NVIDIA, legacy. right?

No worries if I sell VGA about UEFI, right?


----------



## EiSFX (Jul 1, 2013)

I think if you have to ask this many questions. And you are uncertain about this many thing i don't think you should do anything with your vBIOS let alone do something that you can't change back if you don't like it or makes your video card possabley unstable or anything.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi



cgentil said:


> So my VBIOS version is default from NVIDIA, legacy. right?


I am unable to assertain this from the bios version in GPU-Z - It may have been flashed with the updated *legacy vbios* available on the asus web site; I have no way of opening the .exe to check this: *Edit:* I have now downloaded and extracted the AS03.rom *legacy update VBIOS *update for GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 1. Improve 3D stability & compatiblity. vbios version 80.04.19.00.2B here



cgentil said:


> No worries if I sell VGA about UEFI, right?


*mobo support list*

UEFI vbios may not work on unsupported motherboards

Note: *Contact AsusTek and ask Before flashing*

atb

Law-II


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am unable to assertain this from the bios version in GPU-Z - It may have been flashed with the Legacey bios; I have no way of opening the .exe to check this
> ...



Hi, so what you need to I have 100% certain my VBIOS is default from Nvidia?


----------



## cgentil (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you need any data from GPUZ or what else to I have 100% certain my VBIOS is Nvidia default?

Thanks.


----------

